# Space Marine Scout Spam



## Duke Vorian (Jun 21, 2008)

Their is a campagin going on in my store and theirs a power gamer their who runs a list that I guess "Spams Space Marines Scouts", says an employee their. 

I saw him playing a battle and asked him if he has nothing but scouts and he replied that he pretty much does along with a couple jump pack squads with nothing but power weapons. He says how if he gets first turn its devastating but if he gets 2nd not so much. 

I didn't get to pursue my questioning any further 'cause I had my own battle to play but am pretty interested, more so concerned, about this list. 

Any ideas what this could be like or is like? How you would counter something like this?


----------



## Ferik (Nov 5, 2008)

My first thought would be to run a ton of armour against him since anly the scout Seargeant could possibly have a combi-melta and 1 scout can have a missile launcher, the Assault Squad (which sounds like Vanguard) may have Melta-Bombs so over all he would have minimal anti-tank capibility which should allow you to shoot him up nicely especially with 4+ saves for the Scouts (if in couver ht with heavy flamers).

Anyways my 2 cents.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

unless he put them in cover with camo cloaks, then they get a 3+ cover.

I can see the cheese, just so many bodies.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

i'd say cheese in 4th ed rules with bs ws 4 now there just tougher gaurd its crap even gaurd veterans are bs 4 and scouts where the best of the best warriors on there world


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

The only thing to really watch for is if he has a bunch of land speeder storms. He can use those to get first turn assaults almost anywhere, so tanks with rear armour 10 won't exist any more. However, the units in these storms won't be all that tough so you can probably take them in CC without too much trouble.

Other than that it sounds like he has scouts and vanguard vets (actually he can't have too many vanguards and storms, as both are fast attack). Scouts are weak and vanguards are horribly over-priced, and both can be beaten quite easily with small arms fire.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, first turn Storm charges by nilla marines are nothing to fear... space wolves scouts are something to be aware of but almost anything could beat normal scouts.

This would be good vs low Ld armies- that many snipers could pin units all over.. would have serious problems vs other mobs (no matter what weapons the scouts took)


----------



## sudojin (Mar 5, 2009)

He is probably using a shrike army list so the vanguard/assault squad can infiltrate along with the rest of the scouts.


----------



## Duke Vorian (Jun 21, 2008)

sudojin said:


> He is probably using a shrike army list so the vanguard/assault squad can infiltrate along with the rest of the scouts.


What is that like?


----------



## sudojin (Mar 5, 2009)

shrike gives his army fleet, and gives the unit he is in infiltrate. So first turn the entire army could get into close combat with scout moves and jump packs.


----------



## Fugital357 (Jan 19, 2009)

Best way to kill scouts is with Template Weapons, at close range, with extreme prejudice. Templates ignore cover-saves, which can be as high (low?) as 2+ if they're in ruins or the terrain was reinforced by a Tech Marine.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Deep strike Chaos Terminators with Heavy Flamers or Barrage weapons - Whirlwinds if I remember correctly?


----------



## Juiceypoop (Jun 5, 2008)

Sounds like a raven gaurd shrike army, basicly, he uses shrike with a vangaurd assault squad, shrike gives all units in his army fleet, and enables the vangaurd assauld squad to infiltrate with him, end result is an entire army capable of first turn assaults. i wouldn't go so far as to call this cheese (unless your a tau player), simply because scouts arn't that great anymore, and the vangaurd assault squad is relativly fragile for its points cost. 

like the guy said, if he gets first turn, he'll hurt you bad, if he dosn't, then you're in prime position to rapid fire and assault.


----------



## VictorLazarus (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't like the drop in BS for them but the Hellfire Heavy Bolter is quite good and sniper rifles are free.

MVL.


----------

